# Series 2 with lifetime on goodwill for $6.95 plus shipping



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/TiVo-Series-2-Digital-Video-Recorder-15650600.html
I see that this TiVo has no current bids and I just checked with TiVo and Shawna said it has lifetime. Check the pictures out and call to TiVo to make sure it does have lifetime. If no one wants it I will bid on it and then resell it. I hate to see a lifetime service go to the recycle bin.

There is a HD TiVo on that site too, but Betsy says that is DOES NOT have lifetime.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I just checked and no one has bid on it yet.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya!!! someone outbid me so I don't have to buy it!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What makes you think it has lifetime? Did you actually call Tivo and ask?


----------



## Coolgrnmen (Feb 26, 2014)

"Condition
Item Appears To Be In Good Condition. Item Has Not Been Further Testested	"

Let's hope it actually works for whoever won it...


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

Coolgrnmen said:


> "Condition
> Item Appears To Be In Good Condition. Item Has Not Been Further Testested	"
> 
> Let's hope it actually works for whoever won it...


i won it. and it cost me less than $25 even with shipping and handling. not a lot of money to waste if its junk.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> What makes you think it has lifetime? Did you actually call Tivo and ask?


What difference does it make to you? It is already sold.

And 'Yes' the phrase below does mean I did call Tivo and SHAWNA AT TIVO SAID IT HAS LIFETIME!!!!'

"I see that this TiVo has no current bids and I just checked with TiVo and Shawna said it has lifetime."



Coolgrnmen said:


> "Condition
> Item Appears To Be In Good Condition. Item Has Not Been Further Testested	"
> 
> Let's hope it actually works for whoever won it...


That model is fairly reliable.



iceturkee said:


> i won it. and it cost me less than $25 even with shipping and handling. not a lot of money to waste if its junk.


Glad to see that you got it. Hopefully it works OK. I only bid because I have a bunch of TiVos without lifetime that I can use as spare parts. I have had lots of that particular model and none of them have ever had a problem with the mother board, the part that make repair more difficult. ( I.E. by moving the crypto chip to another motherboard )


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> What difference does it make to you? It is already sold.


I think you read attitude in my post when that wasn't my intention. It was just poorly worded.

And I asked before it sold because I was considering buying it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I think you read attitude in my post when that wasn't my intention. It was just poorly worded.
> 
> And I asked before it sold because I was considering buying it.


If shows a End Time 2/27/2014 7:05:00 PM PT

And you posted at 11pm.

Or maybe your posting time somehow is different because of your location? So 11pm is actually before 5pm Pacific?

Just asking..... if it is, I apologize.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought it was still open when I posted, but I had looked at it earlier I'm not sure if I looked again before I actually posted.

In any case it doesn't matter it's over.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

unit just shipped. should be here monday. and i just verified with tivo that it does, in fact, have lifetime on it.


----------

